# Recommendations for boudoir settings?



## Alyssaran (Mar 3, 2017)

I'm a student, so unfortunately I can barely afford my own groceries, much less a studio. I tend to shoot mostly boudoir/lingerie type portraits indoors using only natural light from a window. My room in university is perfect for these shoots although it's small, but back home is where I get most of my business and there's just no where to go. My house has animals everywhere and my room has brightly painted walls so I can't do that. There's always the option of a hotel room, but I barely charge above the amount it'd cost to book one, so I'd really like to avoid it. This is probably a stupid question, since I really don't see much of a solution here, but does anyone have recommendations for where I could go? Does every indoor portrait photographer here tend to use a studio?


----------



## astroNikon (Mar 3, 2017)

You're getting business?
But you barely charge above the amount to book anything?
Then raise your prices.
or clean our your room and change it's decor, or use another room .. and keep the animals out of it.

If you are getting the business that you want then you are past the first problem.
2nd problem is how much more will they pay as you want to increase your profit margin to be able to afford better/more equipment and other facilities.


----------



## Trever1t (Mar 3, 2017)

Outdoor boudoir is becoming more and more popular lately. Give clients option, if they want a hotel add that cost to your fee and then try to have multiple bookings at the hotel that day.

Let's see Some of your work!


----------



## chuasam (Mar 3, 2017)

Place the room as a line item to add to the price


----------



## table1349 (Mar 3, 2017)

How about THEIR house/apartment?


----------



## Derrel (Mar 3, 2017)

gryphonslair99 said:


> How about THEIR house/apartment?



A place where they might feel comfortable! I shot my most recent boudoir set at the lady's apartment two towns over. Worked out okay.


----------



## K Bonds (Mar 13, 2017)

Here's an idea, schedule them all on the same day. Then rent a nice hotel or airbnb. If you can shoot 3 or 4 the same day, then its profitable and you can have the look and feel. Also, use some lighting techniques in addition to natural light. Mix it up and find your style and look. 


Sent from my iPhone using ThePhotoForum.com mobile app


----------

